# hülye



## Ben Jamin

Are the Hungarian "hülye" and Finnish "hullu" cognates?
One of the meanings of "hülye" is given as 'nuts', and "hullu" in Finnish means crazy


----------



## veracity

Hi,

The meaning is very similar. Hülye means hullu. It is an interesting finding.

Cognate? I am not sure at all.


----------



## Ateesh6800

*István Tótfalusi*'s etymological dictionary derives *hülye* from *hüle* (by palatalisation), and *hüle* (same meaning as *hülye*) from the verb *hűl* (_to become cold_). A *hülye* is therefore someone who is easily astonished by anything (*elhűl*, *hüledezik* means _to be astonished_; from the verb *hűl*, literally _to become cold_).

The author concludes that the stem is probably a very old Finno-Ugric stem but that it is not attested. Check if the Finnish possible cognate *hullu* also has its root in a word related to _being cold_. If not, it may just be a coincidence.

*Gábor Zaicz* writes the same.

Someone might check *the etymological dictionary of the Hungarian Academy of Sciences* but it looks like both of these new dictionaries just copied their articles from the Academic dictionary (which has not been published in a new version for years and years and years).


----------

